# New track flextrack, and sectionals , switches



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I wanted to give everybody heads up. 

On the next weekend I will post information about our new line of brass and nickel silver track products. All switches actually have a metal frog and are precision machined. All track and swithces are LGB compatible. The switches will be R3 and R2 and there will be either R2 or R3 curved track and there will be 8' foot sectional and and a few length in straight. 

More detail in our brochure as well as on the website, which by the way has a new face to it as well as now 100% shopping cart for all products. But MLS member cannot use it yet, because my developpers are still working on the MLS discount coupon. 

And there is still a lot of work for uploading all of our new products.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Axel, looking forward to seeing your new products. What code will the flex track and switches be? How flex is the track? Can it be bent without a bender? If so what diameter?


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Dear Jim: 

This is 100% LGBcomptible track and switches. Its code 332. And no - unfortunately you will need the trackbender for that - sorry. 

But I know where you find a good one/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds great Axel, I'm anxiously awaiting the news. 

By the way.. What's your website address?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Train Li


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

We have uploaded the nex sectionals, flex track, tie info and switch info on our site www.train-li-usa.com. There is more information in our brochure so feel free to send us an email [email protected]) or fill out our web inquiry form.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Axel Tillmann on 04/13/2008 12:16 PM
We have uploaded the nex sectionals, flex track, tie info and switch info on our site www.train-li-usa.com. There is more information in our brochure so feel free to send us an email [email protected]) or fill out our web inquiry form. 




I'm a bit off topic here, I've asked this before but never found an answer... 

How do you pronounce the "LI" of your company name? 

Train LEE 
Train LIE 
Train El EYE (two letters) 
Train Fifty one (Roman numerals) 

???? 

It would be nice to be able to "speak" the company name properly.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I notice that you have the 10' (3m) brass flex rail for $495.00... 

How many pieces of rail will that get you? .. If your getting $495.00 for a single 10' rail.. then I'm in the wrong business.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

The metal frog switches sound really great , and improvement in operation for short weehbase locos , thanks . 
Is the brass rail used in the new switches very close to LGB brass rail , in that it will turn dark faster like the LGB rail does ?


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Many questions many answers: 

First the off topic one. It is Train-li (as in Jet Li) but of course many back the question why? So I never dreamed going into that business, but one day I got so fed up with my layout (single crank bender and belly bending and as a result many derailments) that I did bite the bullet and order in Switzerland from Train.li a Dual Bender. I instantaneously liked it and thought: "Yes it is expensive but it really is the only way, so I asked the guy if we should do business together." Train.li is actually a Swiss company but train.ch was taken so he went for Li (neighboring state Lichtenstein). I was going to represent his various products so it became Train-Li-USA. While we are still 100% representing his products we have since then picked up other interesting lines from Europe. And I know there is many more to come. 

The Brass type of the track which is of course used in the switches as well is according to the official statement of the Manufacturer "produced by a renowned manufacturer of brass rail who delivers rail also to other manufacturers" 

495 for one 10' piece - I would sink in shame into the ground /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif No no, each flextrack package has 20 pieces of rail in there. 

The available tie sections are very detailed with correct moldings of tieplates and screws, even with different positions. Alternatively we also offer our spcial cut flex ties from Train.li. 

Please also recognize that the switches come in three different versions manual, DC servo and integrated DCC controler with DC server - all in one chassis).


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Axel Tillmann on 04/14/2008 9:50 AM
Many questions many answers: 
First the off topic one. It is Train-li (as in Jet Li) but of course many back the question why? So I never dreamed going into that business, but one day I got so fed up with my layout (single crank bender and belly bending and as a result many derailments) that I did bite the bullet and order in Switzerland from Train.li a Dual Bender. I instantaneously liked it and thought: "Yes it is expensive but it really is the only way, so I asked the guy if we should do business together." Train.li is actually a Swiss company but train.ch was taken so he went for Li (neighboring state Lichtenstein). I was going to represent his various products so it became Train-Li-USA. While we are still 100% representing his products we have since then picked up other interesting lines from Europe. And I know there is many more to come. 
The Brass type of the track which is of course used in the switches as well is according to the official statement of the Manufacturer "produced by a renowned manufacturer of brass rail who delivers rail also to other manufacturers" 
.




Thank you for the reply, it is always interesting to know the where's and whyfor's of a company's foundations. 

Now, if I may be so obtuse as to ask, because of my pea brain and lack of understanding... 

How do you pronouce the last two letters of "Jet Li"? 

Jet LEE (as in LItre) 
Jet LIE (as in LIfe) 
Jet El EYE (two letters) 
Jet Fifty One (Roman numerals) 

Or possibly, because you brought it up... 

Jet LIH (as in the first sound of Lichenstein) 

OR is there yet, some other pronunciation possible... 

Are the two letters not pronounced at all, both being like a silent E? 

Could it be,due to some language translation that they actually pronounced as "Smith"? 

I suppose I could take this to the forum Poll section and ask for a general concensus of the membership.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

if it is named after Liechtenstein, it should be pronounced like in General Robert E. Lee


----------

